# little sewer and water repipe (note: no one cares about your city's code) haha



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

3 hours to dig, 4 hours to lay the pipe... hand dug


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That the norm for your sewers? What is that '12" deep?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

16" at the house. I abandoned the original which is below the new one. it was 6 foot deep. I didn't see any reason to leave it that deep. hes 6'3 and standing on the cities tera cotta tap.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like nice soil (sand?) to dig in.... I would kill for that....

Someone is going to give you a hard time for no slope or shoring if it's deeper than 5'... Especially sand....could've dug the top foot off at the tie in.... I guess that someone is me. Lol

Looks like a good job.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Its very sandy here, what's shoring


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> Its very sandy here, what's shoring


It's a technique for digging a safe trench so it doesn't collapse on you there is ratios for angle depending on what kind of soil your digging a trench in.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

He is being sarcastic dude


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol ah huh


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What is the pipe laying on? Solid sand? Didn't see any gravel from the pics. If that was hand dug in 3 hrs I'm assuming it is very soft ground. I would think tamping the ground or gravel underneath would be necessary. What was the reason for repiping? Old pipe settle? Not busting balls just asking


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

There was Terra cotta, enough said.hahah.root city


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Good job


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm curious, what area are you in that it is legal to have only 16" of cover over plastic?

Mark


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm curious, what area are you in that it is legal to have only 16" of cover over plastic?
> 
> Mark


I've seen less. Didn't like it but I've seen it.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

that's got to be photoshopped. there ain't not rocks or tree roots.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Quick question don't a water line has to be at least 12" away from a sewer line? It look like they met up at the house


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Quick question don't a water line has to be at least 12" away from a sewer line? It look like they met up at the house


 or it can have a 12 in elevation difference. Also if they need to cross at close to the same elevation you can sleeve the crossing 5 ft either way. Some local codes call for the water to be incased in concrete even if there separated by 12 in


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

speaking of shoring ... had a trench collapse here in the Oregon area and it had shoring ...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

tims007 said:


> speaking of shoring ... had a trench collapse here in the Oregon area and it had shoring ...


 watch the hydraulic shoring its only rated to a depth of 7 feet. I had one collapse on a job once thank god nobody was there at the time.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Per our code if they are like materials they can be right next to each or even touching when crossing.both are PVC and not touching just kinda close towards the end.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I live at the beach, 12inches is the water line code depth


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> Per our code if they are like materials they can be right next to each or even touching when crossing.both are PVC and not touching just kinda close towards the end.


Not UPC or Ipc say that


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Not UPC or Ipc say that


its the AHJ they can change anything


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> its the AHJ they can change anything


Yeah but only if can't plumb it per code because of a certain obstruction


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

My code says that , so hmmmph. Haha


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> My code says that , so hmmmph. Haha


 Oklahoma says u can run PEX water and PVC sewer next to each ither


----------

